
Scaling Hotjar's Architecture: 9 Lessons Learned - yarapavan
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/6/29/scaling-hotjars-architecture-9-lessons-learned.html
======
yarapavan
Original post - [https://www.hotjar.com/blog/9-lessons-we-learned-while-
scali...](https://www.hotjar.com/blog/9-lessons-we-learned-while-scaling-
hotjars-tech-architecture)

